# Americans in WW1



## Milosh (Nov 9, 2013)

I know that many Americans joined the RAF/RCAF during WW2 but didn't know that many joined the RFC/RAF during WW1 and became aces. Some were also transferred from USAAC.

Found out this while read Osprey's SE 5/5a Aces of WW1.

The question: How many Americans served for other countries in WW1 besides the 38 that served with the Lafayette Escondrille?


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

Allies of World War I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The casualty figures go some way to explaining why, for some countries, the WW1 is a sore subject, even after all these years.


----------

